# Coronavirus found on frozen food packaging in Chinese cities



## Becky1951 (Aug 13, 2020)

"All the citizens should be cautious in buying imported frozen meat products and aquatic products in recent days," health officials have warned."

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1236574


----------



## gennie (Aug 13, 2020)

NBC reported to us but I can not see where they acquired the info.  I suspect that it was click-bait and they should be ashamed for reporting such inflammatory material basis.

On the other hand, if this virus is that enduring and remains contagious that long, we can say goodbye to civilization as we know it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2020)

That mans Coronavirus doesn't mind cold temperatures.  If we can get the virus by eating it, how would a mask help?


----------



## garyt1957 (Aug 13, 2020)

Did they find live virus? It could be like that cruise ship where they supposedly found the virus on surfaces  28 days later only to later find out it wasn't active virus at all.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing. Was the virus on the frozen packaging alive?  (Does the word "alive" even apply to a virus?)

Also, how is this different from the viruses all around us on doorknobs, counters, tables, etc.?  That's why they keep telling us to wash our hands. Having it on the outside of a box of frozen food doesn't necessarily mean it will get into our bloodstream, unless we inhale it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 13, 2020)

Live viruses are kept in labs by freezing so freezing a virus doesn't kill it. But how long can it remain active after thawing I don't know.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2020)

I just remembered something interesting.  When a mother Opossum & her 3 babies started visiting me each night, I researched their diet so I'd know what food to leave for them.
They are really interesting.  They have to eat constantly because they can't store body fat, they are immune to snake venom & they are immune to the Rabies virus.  It is believed they are immune to the Rabies virus because of their lower normal body temperature.
Just wondering if there is any real significance to finding Coronavirus on frozen food.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> That mans Coronavirus doesn't mind cold temperatures.  If we can get the virus by eating it, how would a mask help?


Most folks thaw then cook frozen food.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Most folks thaw then cook frozen food.


Well, Coronavirus probably doesn't mind hot temperatures, either.  Otherwise, it couldn't be spiking during summer.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 13, 2020)

Scenero. You buy a frozen product and unknowingly it has the virus on the package. You take it home and put it in your freezer. Dinner time you have washed your hands and ready to cook so you get that package out, lay it on counter and your nose or eye itches so you scratch the itch. Possibly infected now?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2020)

I heard somewhere the virus can be destroyed by stomach acids--not so sure about that.  That's why it's important to wash all products as good as possible and wash hands and don't touch your face when handling.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> That mans Coronavirus doesn't mind cold temperatures.  If we can get the virus by eating it, how would a mask help?


You CAN NOT get it by eating it.  Stomach acid kills the viruses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You CAN NOT get it by eating it.  Stomach acid kills the viruses.


I heard that, too, and sure hope it's true!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> I just remembered something interesting.  When a mother Opossum & her 3 babies started visiting me each night, I researched their diet so I'd know what food to leave for them.
> They are really interesting.  They have to eat constantly because they can't store body fat, they are immune to snake venom & they are immune to the Rabies virus.  It is believed they are immune to the Rabies virus because of their lower normal body temperature.
> Just wondering if there is any real significance to finding Coronavirus on frozen food.


Idk but I really wish I could eat all day and not store body fat.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Most folks thaw then cook frozen food.


Unless it’s a TV dinner etc.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Scenero. You buy a frozen product and unknowingly it has the virus on the package. You take it home and put it in your freezer. Dinner time you have washed your hands and ready to cook so you get that package out, lay it on counter and your nose or eye itches so you scratch the itch. Possibly infected now?


Your point is well made.  This is a good reminder to frequently wash hands before and during food prep.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Your point is well made.  This is a good reminder to frequently wash hands before and during food prep.


We use wipes on all packages we bring into the house.


----------



## garyt1957 (Aug 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, Coronavirus probably doesn't mind hot temperatures, either.  Otherwise, it couldn't be spiking during summer.


160* kills coronavirus    
*1.2 Recommendations for thermally destroying coronavirus*
We provide a reasonable estimate for near complete thermal destruction of coronavirus. For temperatures above 65°C (149°F) is expected to cause near complete inactivation with exposures greater than 3 minutes. For temperatures between 55 and 60°C (131‐140°F) heating should last 5 minutes or more. However, for temperatures in the range 50‐55°C (122‐131°F) we recommend 20 minutes or longer of exposure. At these levels, we expect the viral concentration to be lowered by log 5‐7, near or below the detectable limit.

Because of the seriousness of the current coronavirus infection, we suggest a reasonable safety factor can be obtained by increasing the above‐listed temperatures by 10°C (about 18 °F). Extensive research has confirmed that at least for living cells, the sensitivity of thermal destruction is very strongly linked to temperature. That is, small increases in temperature cause large increases in the death rate. As an example, for mammalian cells and other pathogens (bacteria, viruses, and protozoa) the death rate rises rapidly as temperature increases.7, 8 Another reason for using a safety factor is that the temperatures experienced by the virus during heating will not necessarily equal the temperature of the applied heat. Thermal inertia causes a heating lag that depends, in part, on the media being heated.

With this conservative approach, the following become the recommendations:

In order to kill COVID‐19, heat virus‐containing objects for:

3 minutes at temperature above 75°C (160°F).
5 minutes for temperatures above 65°C (149°F).
20 minutes for temperatures above 60°C (140°F).


----------



## garyt1957 (Aug 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You CAN NOT get it by eating it.  Stomach acid kills the viruses.


I've heard that too, but it has to go in your mouth before it gets to your stomach. Doesn't seem any different then touching a contaminated doorknob then touching your mouth?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> 160* kills coronavirus
> *1.2 Recommendations for thermally destroying coronavirus*
> We provide a reasonable estimate for near complete thermal destruction of coronavirus. For temperatures above 65°C (149°F) is expected to cause near complete inactivation with exposures greater than 3 minutes. For temperatures between 55 and 60°C (131‐140°F) heating should last 5 minutes or more. However, for temperatures in the range 50‐55°C (122‐131°F) we recommend 20 minutes or longer of exposure. At these levels, we expect the viral concentration to be lowered by log 5‐7, near or below the detectable limit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> I've heard that too, but it has to go in your mouth before it gets to your stomach. Doesn't seem any different then touching a contaminated doorknob then touching your mouth?


I think you get it through your nose and eyes, not through the the mouth, but that’s just my opinion and understanding.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 14, 2020)

Per CDC site: Know how COVID-19 is spread • You can become infected by coming into close contact (about 6 feet or two arm lengths) with a person who has COVID-19. COVID-19 is primarily spread from person to person. • You can become infected from respiratory droplets when an infected person coughs, sneezes, or talks. • You may also be able to get it by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it, and then by* touching your mouth*, nose, or eyes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Per CDC site: Know how COVID-19 is spread • You can become infected by coming into close contact (about 6 feet or two arm lengths) with a person who has COVID-19. COVID-19 is primarily spread from person to person. • You can become infected from respiratory droplets when an infected person coughs, sneezes, or talks. • You may also be able to get it by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it, and then by* touching your mouth*, nose, or eyes.


Well, alrighty then


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

In other words, nobody seems sure yet. It's probably easier to prove that somebody caught it by being in a crowded place, especially if people weren't wearing masks.  Harder to prove that you touched "something."


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 14, 2020)

Sunny that's true but also many who have the virus and no one knows how they got it, maybe they assume it was by being in contact with an asymptomatic person but actually was from touching something? Possible. Anyway, I don't think anyone is going to know what how when for a very long time. So frustrating!


----------



## gennie (Aug 15, 2020)

My simplistic humble opinion:   think live virus meets mucus membrane - those naturally moist external body bits - mouth, nose, eyes, genitalia and any open cut or sore.  

Once it has entered your body, your immune system decides how you are affected.   A positive test for someone asymptomatic probably indicates a very healthy immune system. 

The immune system of someone in poor health or elderly is already taxed and less able to fight, therefore higher death rates.

Major factors in good immune health are low stress, adequate sleep, exercise and regular, healthy meals.


----------

